# tips on how to distract myself



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Some tips would really help, I got my DP due to depression that struck me nearly 8 weeks ago. Yes the DP has lessened a lot over the weeks, but just need some advice on how to distract myself, I am finding it very hard not to focus on it, as I do believe that once you stop focussing on it, it does indeed go, but I am finding this really hard to do. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. x


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

play a sport, watch tv, learn something new that interests u,cook, go out with friends,party,anything just LIVE


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

definately exercise and don't fear it at all, but the best thing you can do is to learn that its not a threat and that comes with time and experience but just trust me dp is nothing serious


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

hes right it takes time just chillax


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think where I am having the problem is with the Who am I question in my head most of the time which I somehow need to stop doing.....


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Fernoso716 (Oct 13, 2012)

mipmunk40 said:


> I think where I am having the problem is with the Who am I question in my head most of the time which I somehow need to stop doing.....


U..me....majority of us....crap sucks


----------



## laufke1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Distracting is somehow escaping from cure but if you are really low (it is a helpful way of dealing with emotions and thoughts) you should keep your brain busy by doing stuff you like. Or what helps me is to stare at my hand constantly - if any thought arise I am just keep staring at my hand - feel its colour its shape etc. You should be calmer and calmer after that. Or else. In my case when I am in deep DP my thought are very "shallow" and uncomplete - they are constantly changing but are very uncomplete. It this case is great to focus on just one thought at a time to its depth - "follow its whole path" - after that you will be able to think clearer... Hope it helps ;-)


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35299


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Distraction can be extremely healthy

Here's a list of some simple things you can do for getting out of your head and OCD ing your problems:


Watch inspiring movies
Meditate
Exercise
Walk in nature
Sing
Laugh
Play with children
Travel
Read inspiring books
Help others
Paint
Spend time with people you love
Dance
Take classes or workshops
Write
Listen to inspiring music
Swim


----------



## Washer (Mar 19, 2013)

@Fearless

I've visited this site for less than a week, but yet been bummed out by your posts at least 10 times.

Anyone else feeling like this? lol

Edit: Not that i don't believe your arguments. I'm open to all explanations, but you come across rather crudely for someone so eager to help.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Washer said:


> @Fearless
> 
> I've visited this site for less than a week, but yet been bummed out by your posts at least 10 times.
> 
> ...


You are not the first person to say that, believe me.


----------

